# Metformin during lean bulk



## datum (Jul 13, 2021)

Anyone use metformin on a lean bulk alongside hormones to avoid fat gain ??

I'm a bottomless pit and can eat all day , thinking metformin may help with shuttling of nutrients and possibly lower my appetite a bit

Anyone rate this ? And what dosage

I see John meadows uses it year round and that guy is a genius and always looks paper thin skinned


----------



## lfod14 (Jul 15, 2021)

If your diet would otherwise have you gaining fat, then you'll still gain fat. Metformin may have you crap your pants a couple times at first, but that's all it's gonna do for you, that's if the joint pain doesn't get ya. Better off with Epehederine or Salbutamol to take out your appetite.

What's your diet look like? Many times it's the foods you're eating driving the hunger.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 9, 2021)

I found out I was diabetic and doctor put me on metfornin (500mg tab) taken twice a day. It pro’ly ‘splains why my last deca/súpertest/anadrol cycle was a a very lean cycle, granted I was also eating clean. I just started up a cycle again right before I found out and wondering if the metformin will help me gain the weight now? That is what some of the guys have told me on here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Joliver (Sep 9, 2021)

odd. I've seen this exact question with the exact wording before.....

Imma find it. Brb.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 9, 2021)

Exact same question....from 2018. Weird.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 9, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Exact same question....from 2018. Weird.
> 
> View attachment 13324


Good catch.. this is weird.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 9, 2021)

I want to know. @Send0 as I ‘splained to you yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 9, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Exact same question....from 2018. Weird.
> 
> View attachment 13324



I have seen a lot of my posts from months ago show up as recent. This one is odd because it’s a different person. Maybe they took a general FAQ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Joliver (Sep 9, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I have seen a lot of my posts from months ago show up as recent. This one is odd because it’s a different person. Maybe they took a general FAQ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is on a different forum. I would have shown it...but my girl text me and called me a bad word...so I cropped it out.


----------



## Trump (Sep 9, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Exact same question....from 2018. Weird.
> 
> View attachment 13324


More weird that you remembered


----------



## Joliver (Sep 9, 2021)

Trump said:


> More weird that you remembered



It's long been a curse of mine--eidetic memory. The stupid shit I remember is astounding.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 9, 2021)

Joliver said:


> It's long been a curse of mine--eidetic memory. The stupid shit I remember is astounding.


from what I've assessed, you are one of the smarter ones here.  LOL no joke, but I laugh at how true it is....


----------

